# AirLift Eurotuner Project Silverstone Install (Quick Build)



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

DuSpeed's GTI








I'll just keep posting pics as I take/edit/upload them....


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

OooOO... in.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1266962811602)*

Struts are in...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1266962928084)*

We were even able to use Sam's Autotech front strut tower brace as a template for the 3 holes with slight modification!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1266963254995)*

Setting up Sam's board that will hold all the "brains" and the tank... built for EASY removal


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

that all happened fast. LOL


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Well we're current with pics now








So you'll be seeing the stuff at the speed we get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

watching, lovin' those front struts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

Tell Sam Du if the frame isn't notched by friday you will be forced to kick him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

We were able to run the passenger lines through the drain plug and got them in to the trunk with zero holes drilled!








Jesse will be running the lines in a way that we won't have to see them!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*









Pictures of sams car aired out now!


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

Looking good guys


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (FckShoes)*

looking very nice.
And that guy has some nice work on his arms. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

caution, i've been intimate with this car. watch what panels you put your hands behind. 
gonna be killer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Lookin good so far!! This car will be looking so sick sitting on the ground.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

looking forward to seeing this


----------



## GTI-LVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Flat Black VW)*

* thats why i havent seen sams car at work, thumbs up for sam... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....but for socaldubber





















*


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI-LVR)*









look at that happy face


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

wow last time i talked to Sam he was all about static,what happened?
looking at those rears recommend on removing or trimming bump stops.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

going to look good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what did you wrap the floor with?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_wow last time i talked to Sam he was all about static,what happened?
looking at those rears recommend on removing or trimming bump stops.

hmm.. after looking at it now i do think you could trim the top mount of the bag a bit to get lower.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_
hmm.. after looking at it now i do think you could trim the top mount of the bag a bit to get lower.

no i mean not the bag mount i am talking about shocks bump stop that will prevent rear from going lower.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

Hey glad to see everyone is enjoying this install. I am sure Brandon or Sam will throw some images up of the finished product.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
no i mean not the bag mount i am talking about shocks bump stop that will prevent rear from going lower.

oh i know. I was thinking it would be possible to trim the mounts as well though.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

looking awesome guys can't wait to see the finished result


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (plush-automotive)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: AirLift Eurotuner Project Silverstone Install (SoCalDubber)*

oh snap! sams doing air ride? gonna be dope for sure

watching


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: AirLift Eurotuner Project Silverstone Install (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_oh snap! sams doing air ride? gonna be dope for sure

watching









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

It's done!
He's held up on his tires in the rear and we didn't shave the tab that allows for another ~1" of drop in the front because his frame isn't notched yet and we'd prefer to leave the maximum drop in the front to avoid him banging things around in there...
*I repeat, there is at least another 3/4" to go down in the front, and probably another 1/2" or so in the rear... My car is going to be ON ITS NUTS*
It got dark... leave me alone


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Dope


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

Come on Brandon, get off the web and finish your car








I want to see it on the ground before you guys go back for more 4x4 burgers.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sams car looks great.
wheels look like they're 17's, what tire sizes is he running?
smaller tire + notch and tab trimmed should make the subframe layout.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_ wheels look like they're 17's, what tire sizes is he running?

Those are some big ass 17s then.. Look like 19x8.5 to me, Guessing he's running 225/35s on them. 
Can't wait to see it lower Brandon, looks good so far.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mr Du off of static? The world is ending.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The LMs are 19x8.5et25 with an 8mm spacer in the rear. I believe the tires are 215/35/19.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

He'll love being on air!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

19x8.5 with Toyo 215/35/19 on all 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Those are some big ass 17s then.. Look like 19x8.5 to me, Guessing he's running 225/35s on them. 
Can't wait to see it lower Brandon, looks good so far.

ah sorry, i was posting before from my iphone and they didn't look as big.
we need pictures of a mkiv tucked on 17's, anyone?


----------



## GTI-LVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

saw it today, the rear is insane!







cant wait till he notches the frame! made a quick vid on my phone of sam hiting the switchezzz


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI-LVR)*

Wow , Mr Du ........ hottness


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_
we need pictures of a mkiv tucked on 17's, anyone?


wont happen, with frame on the ground and 17s you wont be tucking wheel. thats just how it stands.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This is exciting, can't wait to see it with the front properly down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
wont happen, with frame on the ground and 17s you wont be tucking wheel. thats just how it stands.


Oh how wrong you are. It very well can and has been done. You just need a mangled and beat up subframe to do it
Swoops tucking rim on 17s with 205/45s


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (aar0n.)*

^^ Exactly what this thread needed. 
Didnt know swoops was on airlifts, thought he was on by/mt.
Damn weather conditions, my airlifts are on a ups truck somewhere
not moving because of "adverse weather conditions"


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_^^ Exactly what this thread needed. 
Didnt know swoops was on airlifts, thought he was on by/mt.

He's not on airlifts, Aaron was just saying that tucking rim on 17s is possible


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
He's not on airlifts, Aaron was just saying that tucking rim on 17s is possible


Yup. He's on Bagyards btw


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (aar0n.)*

Ah, gotcha. I was trying to prove that the airlifts can go that low.
So far theres no pictures of anyone tucking 17's on the airlifts.
But they can put subframe 1/8" from ground.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The new airlifts struts were just released, give it some time, I'm sure someone will be able to do it. Someone is just gonna have to man up and start cutting the subframe and doing a few notches for the axle and tie rods.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_The new airlifts struts were just released, give it some time, I'm sure someone will be able to do it. Someone is just gonna have to man up and start cutting the subframe and doing a few notches for the axle and tie rods.

ill be notching for my tie rods soon. Ill PROBABLY be on the ground with 205/45/17s, no promises though


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

well at the same time, BYs with bigger wheels and no tuck. all depends on the car


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_well at the same time, BYs with bigger wheels and no tuck. all depends on the car 


That isn't notched and has pulled fenders too


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (aar0n.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aar0n.* »_
That isn't notched and has pulled fenders too

thats why in the pic you can see the passengerside isnt as low. driverside doesnt get notched.
and pulled doesnt mean raised


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Swoops car looks like it lays pretty even to me. Especially for not being notched...







The car I guess could make the difference also, but I think its more of the wheel and tire set-up that really makes the difference. His ride looks bad as hell though. Fenders and quarters look pretty stock also. Maybe just rolled inner lip, is that what you mean???


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

They weren't talking about swoops car when they said it wasn't notched and had pulled fenders. They were talking about the blue jetta on the beach


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

LOL my bad, thanks for clearing that up Retro. I was like what is going on in this pic that I am not seeing. Now I know since I was looking at the wrong ride. Well Swoop has a clean a$$ lookin ride since I got it wrong the first time. And so is that GTI masked owner...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

We should be getting going on the second install here real soon


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_We should be getting going on the second install here real soon









no more in-N-out breaks, get that beetle done!
on another note, ups just dropped off my bags.







now to wait for the rest..


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (aar0n.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aar0n.* »_









where was this pic from? I see my fellow Dub of Queens member Danny's car in the back ground(olive jetta)


----------

